# Diy vape juice box



## Nailedit77 (24/6/16)

Decided to make myself a carry box for my stuff. Bit bulky but works like a charm

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (24/6/16)

Perfect size for placing in your girlfriends handbag. 1 thing to add. Toilet paper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (24/6/16)

Yea i know... ill put a small packet of tissues for when iim out


----------



## Greyz (25/6/16)

Note how the biggest bottle of DIY juice just so happens to be my fave. Sickboy's Cinnamon Ice-Cream Donut!


----------



## WDE (25/6/16)

Greyz said:


> Note how the biggest bottle of DIY juice just so happens to be my fave. Sickboy's Cinnamon Ice-Cream Donut!



That Diy juice sounds amazing....


----------



## Greyz (25/6/16)

WDE said:


> That Diy juice sounds amazing....



I got spend sometime in Vodacom Gateway with Jaques and I left with 50ml of that Cinnamon ICe-Cream Donut. Everyone, not just me, loves it - it's that good.
I dunno if you've tried Snatch's Flash Fried, this similar with a soft sweet cinnamon vibe followed by that doughy donut on exhale. When I'm big I wanna mix like @Sickboy77

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

